
Ask HN: Do you search for awesome stuffs? - jdeng
http://awesome.samemoment.com/
======
jdeng
There is a ton of curated list of awesome stuffs, as you can explore on
[http://awesome.re](http://awesome.re). But I found it inconvenient to search
by topics, or preview projects while browsing. Do you feel the same? Is the
pain point serious enough for a search engine of curated awesome stuffs?

